# 1948/53 Whizzer model H amateur restoration



## MrMonark13 (May 3, 2022)

Back in October of 2021, I bought a 1953 Schwinn with a 1948 Whizzer model H engine. I decided a few months ago that it would be the perfect bike for my first restoration. Here’s some pictures to show my work so far.


----------

